# Boutwell gig pole



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

WE NOW CARRY THE BOUTWELL BAMBOO GIG POLES IN 8-10' & 10-12'!

STOP BY & CHECK US OUT !

CASTAWAY BAIT & TACKLE
3689 AVALON BLVD
MILTON FL 32583
850-564-1391
WWW.CASTAWAYBAIT.COM


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What about their cane poles?


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes we just got there pre rigged cane pole in as well!


----------

